
Show HN: Wordcraft: Learn vocabulary through Latin and Greek roots - bencbernstein
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wordcraft-advanced-vocabulary-trainer/id1276346673?mt=8
======
bencbernstein
We just released this iOS app that teaches vocabulary through Greek and Latin
roots, which are the modular building blocks of about 25% of English. We
developed the method in NYC public schools and are building a web platform for
classrooms as well.

Open to all ideas and feedback. Thanks for checking it out.

